# Best supplement company



## Tha Don (Sep 5, 2003)

just wondered what supplement companies you guys rate...

being from the UK I use maximuscle


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2003)

Well, this will be tough because I use various supplement companies for various things but I'm going to have to go with VPX.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 5, 2003)

same here, but because I get HUGE discounts on EAS and use mostly EAS products, I guess I will have to say EAS!


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 5, 2003)

I like AST.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 5, 2003)

oh no............


----------



## Tkarrde (Sep 8, 2003)

What a no-brainer


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tkarrde *_
> What a no-brainer



Who would you choose?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

I use products from Avant Lab, EAS, VPX, Nature's Best, 1fast400...


----------



## odin52 (Sep 9, 2003)

I have to agree with natural  guy, AST has great stuff


----------



## Massed Bulk (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I use products from Avant Lab, EAS, VPX, Nature's Best, 1fast400...


Ditto.


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2003)

Would you guys get pissed if I told you I liked Nitro Tech Protein powders???

Although I like Micellean and also GNC whey protein brand.  Why, I do NOT know!


----------



## RCfootball87 (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Would you guys get pissed if I told you I liked Nitro Tech Protein powders???
> 
> Although I like Micellean and also GNC whey protein brand.  Why, I do NOT know!


Nitro tech is a good protein powder and extremely tasty if you can afford it.  I also use varying products but I will say Optimum Nutrition, although I get sick of everyone on this site recommending their 100% Whey because it tastes absolutely disgusting after 1 full bottle and there are better deals than it.  However, I love their creatine so I will say Optimum.


----------



## gopro (Sep 9, 2003)

#1 is VPX...I thought so before I started working with them, and I think so even more now.

There are other great companies out there as well:

-SAN
-Syntrax
-Avant
-Ergopharm
-Xtremeformulations


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2003)

I am partial to EAS cause I have been using it for so long (they're corporate headquaters is right next door to the company I work for). 

I feel that they produce quality supplements at affordable prices.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2003)

oops, I just realized I already posted in this thead!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

Too many long hours in front of the computer will do that to ya Prince


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 10, 2003)

Uh, hello?

Beverly International has them all beat.

http://www.beverlyintl.com/


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 10, 2003)

My favorites:

Syntrax
Optimum Nutrition


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> #1 is VPX...I thought so before I started working with them, and I think so even more now.
> 
> There are other great companies out there as well:
> ...



Glad to see Xtreme on there, I didn't know you used their stuff.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> #1 is VPX...I thought so before I started working with them, and I think so even more now.
> 
> There are other great companies out there as well:
> ...



BTW, I very much agree with this list, I'd just change the order a bit.


----------



## gopro (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> BTW, I very much agree with this list, I'd just change the order a bit.



I'm sure you would, LOL. I should have also mentioned Beverly, Pro Lab, Optimum and Muscle Tech (LOL about that last one!!!).

There are other very good companies out there as well, but the ones I listed are the ones I usually get the most feedback on.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 10, 2003)

I'll concur on Optimum.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Sep 10, 2003)

damnnn, i just noticed that dude David has over 20k+.....with like 48 daily posts.........life anyone !?!?!?!?! 

kidding


----------



## Crazy4protein (Apr 6, 2012)

I've heard a lot of protein powders don't contain what they claim. Anyone know of a site where I can see what a private lab came up with for results??


----------



## pwloiacano (Apr 6, 2012)

There are alot of formidable companies out there.  As Prince stated, EAS is a great line.  You can buy a 5 lb bag of their Whey Protein at BJ's wholesale club for about $32.00.

My favorite lines are: Muscle Meds ; Muscle Pharm ; Gaspari ; MHP -- you may think that these lines could be a bit high priced, but if you shop around on the internet, you can find good deals.


----------

